

My startup: Simplified Cloud Cost Management (pre-launch)  - matellis
http://cloudability.com/ojznq

======
arnorhs
The website looks really nice and I'm guessing those who are using many
vendors will find this helpful.

Will you be able to provide as detailed information about the EC2 billing as
Amazon? (as an example)

~~~
matellis
Yes, absolutely. This is where the product started, tracking EC2 billing. You
have to pull down the raw usage data too as the daily Amazon bill updates can
be a bit out of sync.

